# Online-Virenscanner   anders herum



## webwatcher (6 April 2010)

heise online - Online-Virenscanner vice versa


> Besondere Online-Virenscanner scannen periodisch Malware mit vielen gängigen Virenscannern und benachrichtigen Virenautoren, wenn ein Produkt den Schädling erkennt. Anders als Online-Dienste wie Virustotal wollen beispielsweise scan4you und AVcheck.ru nicht den Anwender vor unliebsamen Überraschungen warnen, sondern offenkundig Malware-Programmierern die Arbeit erleichtern.


----------

